# 1911 Carry, 4 or 5 inches?



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you carry a 1911 in 4 or 5 inches? If you carry the 5" is it reletively easy to conceal even in summer clothing?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I'm assuming that your referring to IWB concealment. If this is the case, you'll find that barrel length has a very small impact on being able to conceal. Main consideration for concealment is the grip. Usually 1911's are fairly easy to conceal due to their flatness (single stack), but, still need to be aware of printing. Barrel fits into your britches so as long as it doesn't go past your knee, you should be OK. Just my .02:smt033


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Summer clothing as in a t-shirt with a covering polo or hawaiian type shirt yes it is very doable and relatively comfortable. Under just a t-shirt doesn't work for me but might for you depending on your build. I most often use a belly band and the 5" barrel is actually prefered in this carry method as the longer slide counter balances and just carries better than shorter options. Weight in belly band is less of a concern. A more traditional IWB/OWB holster probably the 4" and less weight might serve you better but those with more experience might differ. 1911 in general are easy to carry since it is so flat and relatively thin. I wouldn't rule out the officer frame options either. The shorter grip helps in concealment.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> I'm assuming that your referring to IWB concealment. If this is the case, you'll find that barrel length has a very small impact on being able to conceal. Main consideration for concealment is the grip. Usually 1911's are fairly easy to conceal due to their flatness (single stack), but, still need to be aware of printing. Barrel fits into your britches so as long as it doesn't go past your knee, you should be OK. Just my .02:smt033


Basically what he said, if you're talking IWB, the slide length isn't going to matter. I used to carry a 5" 1911 as my EDC and with an appropriate attire (yes even one t-shirt) I pulled it off for years. If you're concerned about the grip, you need to get a compact frame 1911, either an "Ultra" or CCO.



Tuefelhunden said:


> Summer clothing as in a t-shirt with a covering polo or hawaiian type shirt yes it is very doable and relatively comfortable. Under just a t-shirt doesn't work for me but might for you depending on your build. I most often use a belly band and the 5" barrel is actually prefered in this carry method as the longer slide counter balances and just carries better than shorter options. Weight in belly band is less of a concern. A more traditional IWB/OWB holster probably the 4" and less weight might serve you better but those with more experience might differ. 1911 in general are easy to carry since it is so flat and relatively thin. I wouldn't rule out the officer frame options either. The shorter grip helps in concealment.


The difference in weight between a 4" and a 5" of the same frame material usually won't make a difference in how it carries. Now if we're talking steel frame 5" vs. alloy frame 4", you will feel a slight difference, but I find that I shoot the steel frame guns better.

I prefer the 5" as there just isn't a 4" or 4.25" 1911 that I can find on the shelf for under $2K that I like. (I take it back, there's one, see below)

Another option would be a Dan Wesson Commander with bobtail frame, that makes it easier to conceal, while maintaining the feel and capacity of a full frame gun.

IF I were to be looking for a 4ish" 1911, the Dan Wesson CBOB would be it, if I were looking for a CCO I would still go with a Dan Wesson CCO (new this year)


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I like my Para Alloy LTC commander (4.25). Having said that, the longer the distance between the front and rear sights is the easier they are to shoot well and follow up with a second shot. I find the shorter length handier as a carry weapon but frankly a 5" pistol wouldn't be any more difficult to conceal. I'd try to shoot and handle the diffrent legnth pistols and see which you feel the best about and buy accordingly. My Para is 28oz and an all steel 1911 runs about 39oz. without ammo. Throw in 9 rounds of 230 grain hps and the weight is noticable for both but not uncomfortable with the right holster. I'll bet you could nearly halve the weight if you chose the right single stack 9mm. But for me I like to prove my manhood by carrying a gun that makes big holes that leak a whole bunch. :numbchuck:


----------



## Sureshot45 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have two 5" steel 1911s and a 4.25" alloy 1911. I prefer to carry the 4.25" if I'm going IWB. I carry all day, and I just find my long-term comfort is better with the shorter 1911 if it's IWB. Could be the holsters, I have different holsters for the three of them.


----------



## mcd1824 (Jul 26, 2008)

*5 inch vs. 4 inch guns*

I posted on this but here goes.  I prefer the 5 inch guns with the bobtail modification normally found only on the commander length guns. They carry better than the standard square frame because the 5 inch guns get pushed up and into my short ribs when I sit down. With a standard frame, carry the 4 inch guns. I had two 5 inch Springfields modified with bobtails and they are a dream to carry now! I don't know why the manufacturers aren'y doing this to their 5 inch guns. My two cents!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry a full size 1911a1 year round I am 5'8" about 165 lbs.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I tried carrying a Beretta 92 IWB recently - it is the same length as a 1911. It's just too long for me. I am fairly skinny - and where the end of the barrel is - it would make my side hurt occasionally. I ended up going back to my USPc 45 - shorter barrel.

If U are going to carry it IWB- I'd get the shorter barrel.


----------



## Wayfinder (Dec 30, 2008)

I use a silent Thunder IWB. I carry a 1911MS, Rock Island, 4.25 barrel length. It's lighter than a full size 1911. Long enough to give a good sight picture. It allows good groups. Every day carry is the norm. It as comfortable as possible. I do not believe that I would carry every day with a 5 in 1911.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Cool thanks guys!

I am still poking around to see what I like best. Today I was checking out a Dan Wesson. It was the Commander 4.25" with a Bobtail in 10mm. Cool gun! I was very surprised With the machining. The slide was very tight no slop that I could tell unlike the Kimbers and Colts in the case. Just my opinion but I think they make a better 1911. (oh oh here it comes)  I am also seriously considering a Fusion 1911 now. I have only heard good things about them. I must say I am getting pretty anxious. Money is burning a hole in my wallet. LOL


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

To me there's not much difference in carrying the Commander length or the government size 1911. I carry a Para LTC that is a commander length most the time but will carry any of the six 1911's I own. I use an IWB holster most the time and I'm not a thin man. I think it has more to do with how you carry it rather than what size many times.I carry my IWB holster just behind my hip (about 8:00) and it don't give me any troubles at all. I've seen many people carry more at 9-10:00 and then say it is not comfortable. I can see why with the barrel jabbing at your thigh. Or they carry on their side (9:00)and have it right on their hip bone.

A good holster and getting in the right spot makes a world of difference.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

thercman said:


> Cool thanks guys!
> 
> I am still poking around to see what I like best. Today I was checking out a Dan Wesson. It was the Commander 4.25" with a Bobtail in 10mm. Cool gun! I was very surprised With the machining. The slide was very tight no slop that I could tell unlike the Kimbers and Colts in the case. Just my opinion but I think they make a better 1911. (oh oh here it comes)  I am also seriously considering a Fusion 1911 now. I have only heard good things about them. I must say I am getting pretty anxious. Money is burning a hole in my wallet. LOL


If you are looking for a carry weapon tight isn't always right! The tighter a pistol is the more apt it is to jam. If you are looking for MOA accuracy then buy tight. If you want a pistol that will function with some pocket lint in the slide rails go a bit loose. As I understand, most of the accuracy in a 1911 comes from consistant barrel to slide lock up anyway. The guide rails are there to keep everything going in the right direction and the right place. If the slide stops a 64th this way or that it isn't going to effect the aim point. Eveything to do with accuracy is in the slide and barrel lock up.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

KEERECT!

A good idea is to have a beefy recoil spring in there. Helps make sure the bbl is going to be in the same position. every time:smt1099


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

The more I bring up, the more I learn.....  Thanks!


----------



## 45man (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello
Yes I carry a full size 1911 5".
Most of the time it's a Springfield TRP with two extra mags.
I carry it year rd in a Wilson Combat LO_PROFILE sharkskin holster.
In the winter anything goes as far as dress in the summer I wear jeans either long or jean shorts with T's.
It conceals fine for me, I have been carrying so long that I don't worry about printing and because I don't no one ever notices that I'm carrying.


----------



## GLI45 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have two carry weapons, both 9mm STIs. 
1. STI VIP - double stack w/ 3.9" barrel 
2. STI Guardian - single stack w/ 3.9" barrel.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

I live in Fl and carry a 5" and find it easy to carry and conceal you just need a quality holster and belt and to dress accordingly


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The holster will have more to do with carrying it comfortably that many think. And a good belt. Best rig around does you no good when your belt is like a piece of overcooked pasta.


----------

